# We will miss you Naia



## Cfl02 (Jul 2, 2018)

Naia passed away today July 3, 2018. Born May 5th 2012. We have treasured her in our lives and frankly cannot imagine her not here with us. She has been our rock through 6 years of losing so many friends and family. Always there with her endless love and affection. We will miss her more than words can express.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Naia. My heart breaks for you. I know what an awful and empty feeling you have right now. It feels like it will never pass, but please know that it will. I hope you have family and friends to take comfort in today and as you go through the coming days. 

She was a very lucky pup to be loved the way you and your family love her and it sounds like you were equally lucky to have her in your life. I am so very sorry and know nothing anyone can say will make it one bit better for now. Just know we are here, we are thinking of you, and we know what you are going through.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. She was such a beautiful girl and so so young. May she Rest In Peace and May your family in time find some comfort in all your wonderful memories.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Naia. She was way too young to have to say good-bye to her but you have taken the best possible care of her.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a beautiful girl. So very sorry for your loss, and at such a young age, although it is never easy.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss! I can tell she meant alot to you. She was a lucky pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Naia. 

I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List for 2018.

Run free sweet Naia.


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and I understand. We just lost our 5 year old golden boy a week ago. It is heartbreaking and so much pain. Rest in peace, sweet Naia.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Too many gone too young.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Naia. Too many losses of our beautiful goldens at such a young age. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time. May all your good memories help you through this.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

I too fully understand your pain and grief., lost my boy to hemangiosarcoma on May 22nd. Such a loss, so upsetting... devastating. One min your life is full the next it’s empty. My heart goes out to you during this painful time.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. It just isn't fair.

Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Naia*

I am so very sorry about your sweet girl, Naia. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her at the Bridge!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope it was helpful to have a bit of time to say goodbye to sweet Naia. Perhaps you can find some comfort from good memories and from the condolences offered by family, friends, and this forum's members. It is very sad when our best buddies depart.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Naia.


----------

